# Störhaltung



## Störamigo (2. Feb. 2012)

Hallo Leute
Ich wollte in Frühling einen Teich baun die Angaben des Teiches stehen in meinem Profil
und ich wollt fragen wie viele Sterlets ich dadrin halten kann und ob  ein Patronenfilter mit 54 Filterpatronen reicht.Übrigends der Teich ist rund und hat einen Durchmesser von 5 Metern.

mfg Störamigo


----------



## Moonlight (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Herzlich Willkommen 

Also ich würde keine __ Störe in den Teich einsetzen. Ein Stör/__ Sterlet ist ein Wanderfisch der locker bis zu 1m lang werden kann und demzufolge unheimlich viel Platz braucht. Er hält keinen "Winterschlaf" und muß auch in den Wintermonaten gefüttert werden. Dann dürfen sich keine Fadenalgen bilden, da der Stör/Sterlet nicht rückwärts schwimmen kann. Verheddert er sich in den Fadenalgen, kann dass sein Ende bedeuten.

Überleg es Dir genau.

Mandy


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo Amigo, 

bei Deiner geplanten Teichgröße würde ich von Störteich nicht reden, das Thema ist hier bereits oft diskutiert, 
viele Argumente in rtlichen Threads ausgetauscht. 

Der Stör ist eigentlich kein Teichfisch. Wenn man ihn trotzdem im Teich hält, dann soll der sehr groß sein und sauerstoffreiches Wasser haben etc. 

Siehe z.B. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbglossar.php?do=showentry&id=619

Es gibt viele andere schöne Fische, die man gut in 20000 liter halten kann, gerade wenn der Teich erst noch in Bau ist und Du vermutlich dann einsteiger bist, fange nicht mit dem anspruchvollsten Fisch an. 
Dann haben Du und die Tiere mehr Freude dran. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Joerg (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo Störamigo,
herzlich willkommen.

Dein Name ist dann wohl schon eine Absichtserklärung.
Ein runder 5m Teich, der nur 1.25m tief ist, sollte nicht die optimale Vorraussetzung sein, um __ Störe zu halten.
Was es besonderes zu beachten gibt, wurde ja schon geschrieben.

54 Filterpatronen sollten vom Prinzip her reichen.
Wichtiger für eine langfristige Filterplanung ist der Gesamtaufbau, insbesondere die Vorabscheidung.
Es macht einfach keinen Spass, 54 Patronen alle 2 Wochen rauszuholen, um Sie abzuspülen. 

Kannst du dein Teich Projekt denn mal etwas genauer vorstellen?


----------



## Frankia (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo Störamigo,

aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir nur raten, was meine Vorgänger schon geschrieben haben, keine __ Störe in so einem kleine Teich und mit anderen Fischen schon gar nicht............

1. 





> Er hält keinen "Winterschlaf"




da hat Mandy vollkommen Recht, das bedeutet, dass sie auch im Winter gefüttert werden sollten...............und das bei geschlossener Eisdecke..............

2. 
 u.U. sehr groß werden können und damit viel Platz brauchen. Ich hatte meinen in einer   
    Größe   von 12 cm gekauft und mußte ihn nach 6 Jahren aus dem Teich nehmen, da  eine 
    Länge von fast 70 cm erreicht hatte. Ich konnte ihn Gott sein Dank dann bei einem 
    Bekannten unterbringen, der einen ausgedienten Fischzuchtteich hat. Dort kann er
    jetzt weiter zulegen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hi Störamigo,

klick mal das grüne Wort __ Sterlet an, dann kommst Du direkt zum Lexikoneintrag Fische, da steht auch was für eine Mindestgröße bei einen Teich zur längerfristigen Haltung zu beachten ist

MfG Frank


----------



## Störamigo (3. Feb. 2012)

hi Leute
ich bedanke mich für die ganzen Antworten
aber ein runder Teich müsste doch optimal sein
und das der Fisch anspruchsvoll ist weiß ich denn ich schonmal einen gehalten
aber für den Teich müsste doch ein Patronenfilter mit 54 Patronen reichen?

mfg Störamigo

hi
was für andere Fische würdet ihr denn für den Teich empfelen(er sollte Handzahm werden)
ich kann den Teich leider nicht tiefer bauen weil bei mir im Alten Land gleich das Grundwasser kommt

könnten __ Störe den bei mir im Graben artgerächt gehalten werden der ist 38m lang und 3,5 breit
aber mit den Sauerstoff wird es knapp
wie kann ich den erhöhen
gruß Störamigo


----------



## Frankia (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo Störamigo,



> er sollte Handzahm werden



die Eigenschaft kann dir der Stör bestimmt nicht bieten, um Gegenteil, er ist sehr scheu......



> aber mit den Sauerstoff wird es knapp



dann erst recht nicht................

wie tief ist er Graben.........?

Im Sommer mit hohen Temperaturen wirst du ihm "die Hölle heiß machen"............

__ Störe benötigen sauerstoffreiches, sauberes, möglichst kühles Wasser - eine effektive Filteranlage ist für diese Teichfische ist ein absulutes muß.  Da sie nicht rückwärts schwimmen können, dürfen keine Fadenalgen im Teich wachsen.

Oft werden Störe und Koi zusammen als Teichfische gehalten - da Koi warmes Wasser  bevorzugen und Störe kühle Wassertemperaturen, wird von deren gemeinsamen Haltung abgeraten.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hi Störamigo,

"handzahm" werden am ehesten Karpfen (Koi) und bisweilen auch Goldfische. Beide aber net als guter Beibesatz für den __ Sterlet geeignet. 
Wenn dann eher auch Fische die im Winter recht aktiv bleiben und auch dann noch Futter fressen (__ Rotauge, __ Döbel, __ Aland, __ Flußbarsch ect) - also andere __ Flußfische die u.a. auch in den Sterletgewässern leben

MfG Frank


----------



## Störamigo (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

hi __ Knoblauchkröte
aber koi sind nicht so mein Fall
denn die sind empfindlicher als Stör
zumidestents was die Winterruhe angeht
MfG Olaf


----------



## Joerg (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hi Olaf,
aus welchem Grund sind Koi im Winter empfindlicher?
Ist der Teich tief genug, können die ohne weitere Pflege problemlos überwintern. Die legen sich auf den Boden und warten bis zum Frühjahr. 
Möglicherweise bist du mal auf einen Koihalter getroffen, der von seinen unendlich teuren original Japan Koi berichtet hat, die den ganzen Winter über, jeden Abend eine Wärmflasche brauchen. 

__ Störe müssen den ganzen Winter über gefüttert werden. Das bedeutet Filter muss laufen, eine Fläche muss eisfrei sein und eine ständige Betreuung ist nötig.


----------



## Störamigo (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

hi Jörg
das Problem ist das bei mir das Grundwasser sehr schnell kommt und dann weiß ich nicht wie 1.5m tief komme?
und ich hatte schon einmal einen Sibirischen Stör  und der kam immer zu mir die sind sehr handzahm
MfG Olaf


----------



## Joerg (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hi Olaf,
ich hab das mit den Handzahmen Stören auch schon gesehen. Ein Bekannter von mir hat auch einen, sein Teich hat 70m³, ist optimal gefiltert und mit Grundwasser im Winter geheizt.

Es sind wirklich tolle Tiere, aber ich habe mich wegen der doch aufwändigen Haltung bisher dagegen entschieden. 
Die brauchen wirklich viel Platz, da sie viel schwimmen müssen - auch im Winter. 
Ein Teich für die sollte daher schon 40-50m³ haben, wenn man sie länger halten will. Wer vernünftig ist, gibt die dann nach ein paar Jahren wieder ab, da sie sehr groß werden. 

Auch wenn Koi nicht so majestätisch aussehen, handzahm werden sie auf jeden Fall. Die sind ja auch verfressen ohne Ende. 

Frank hat die schwierigen Haltungsbedingungen ja schon toll beschrieben. 

Auch wenn du schon positive Erfahrungen mit __ Sterlet gemacht hast, solltest du es erst mal "nur" mit Koi versuchen. Die haben schon Ansprüche genug. 
Ich hatte mir letzten Winter welche selbst aufgezogen. Die gierigsten ließen sich zum füttern aus dem Wasser holen. :shock


----------



## Moonlight (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Wenn du nicht tiefer als 1,5m gehen kannst,aber 2m haben willst,dann bau den teich doch als hochteich. Und das ist bei der geringen tiefe kein grundwasser,sondern schichtwasser. das hab ich auch bei 1,5m.


----------



## Störamigo (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hi Moonlight
über einen Hochteich hab ich mir schonmal Dedanken gemacht und ich bin zu dem Endschluss gekommen das es kein Hochteich werden soll.
Aber trotzdem danke.
MfG Olaf


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Das Koi empfindlicher sind als __ Störe, das halt ich für nen absolutes Gerücht. 
Der Stör ist sehr anspruchsvoll was Wasserqualität angeht. 
Karpfenartige findest Du selbst in modrigen Tümpeln, Störe nur in Gewässern mit hervorragender Wasserqualität. 
Natürlich liebt der Stör eher kalte Gewässer, aber wenns dem Karpfen zu kalt wird (unter 4 Grad) dann wirds auch für den Stör grenzwertig. Im Sommer wird ein karpfenartiger viel höhere Temperaturen unbeschadet überstehen als ein Karpfen. 
Man liest bei Stören immer wieder, das die den Teich verlassen und auf dem Rasen verenden, das kann bei Koi zwar auch vorkommen aber ist wesentlich seltener, bzw. da muss es schon sehr dicke kommen. 

Und wie überall im Leben gibt es auch bei den Koi solche und solche. Absolute Hochzuchten mögen vielleicht sensibler auf Bioparameter reagieren, aber unterm Strich ist es nur ein farbiger Karpfen und Karpfen findet Du in allen möglichen Gewässern.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Moonlight (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Also sorry wuzzel,du kannst einen koi nicht mit einem karpfen vergleichen. das wäre wie der vergleich zwischen hund und wolf. das geht nicht, der vergleich hinkt gewaltig. ein koi ist ein domestizierter, aufgrund bestimmter kriterien, herangezüchteter karpfen. wie ein hund. . . und den jagste doch auch nicht vom hof . . .oder lädst du wölfe zum kuscheln ein?


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Ne, ich lade keine Wölfe zum kuscheln ein. 
Der Wolf lässt sich aber gerne kuscheln und kuschelt auch gerne 
Und wenn ein Koi nun kein karpfenartiger ist, dann weiss ich es nicht. 
Und das spezielle Hochzuchten durchweg empfindlicher sein mögen, das habe ich ja nun auch geschrieben. 
Und von vom Hof, oder aus dem Teich jagen, habe ich nun auch nichts geschrieben. 
Von den Haltungsbedingungen dürfte es zwischen ner gesunden Züchtung und nem Wolf nicht viel Unterschiede geben. 
Nen Rehpinscher darf man da natuerlich nu nicht ins spiel bringen. 
Um so mehr die Züchtung vom Ursprung abweicht , um so empfindlicher werden die wohl werden... aber genau das hab ich ja nun auch geschrieben. 

Und... bitte ... nix gegen Wölfe 

Liebe Grüße Wolf  
im Forum as known as Wuzzel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hi Moonlight,

Koi sind ganz normale Karpfen, sie haben sogar noch den Körperbau des __ Wildkarpfen. Sie werden erst seit eund 200 Jahren auf Farbe gezogen. Die hier überall in Flüssen, Seen Teichen lebenden Karpfen dagegen sind schon seit 1000 Jahren züchterisch bearbeitet und haben mit der Wildform überhaupt nichts mehr gemein. Trotz der jahrhunderte andauernder Domestizierung überleben die "verkrüppelten" Speisekarpfen weltweit ganz problemlos in der Wildnis (in Australien und Amerika sind sie sogar __ invasive Arten geworden) 

Auch mittelgroße Hunderassen würden heute noch ohne Menschen über die Runden kommen. Es gibt überall auf der Welt halbwilde/wilde Streuner dieser Größeklasse die sich ohne Pflege durchfressen und vermehren - der Jagdtrieb steckt noch in jeden Haushund und zudem sind Hunde Allesfresser. Die Dingos und wilden Dromedare/Kamele in Australien, die Mustangs in den USA, und die weltweit zu findenden verwilderten Ziegen sind auch alles mal Haustiere gewesen

Kommt bei den Koi immer drauf an wo sie gezogen wurden. Das Fische die das ganze Jahr über bei Wassertemperaturen von 20+ gezogen werden und keine anderen kennen hier im Winter Probleme bekommen ist klar, aber das hat ja nichts mit der Zucht zu tun es gibt ja auch Koi die in Europa bei hiesigen Wassertemperaturen gezogen werden 
Ein Inuit aus Grönland würde hier im Moment bestimmt auch einen Hitzschlag bekommen

MfG Frank


----------



## Störamigo (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

hi
aber die Tiefe die für Koi benötigt wird ist mind. 1,2m und ein Stör könnte einen normalen Winter schon bei 70cm Wassertiefe aushalten
natürlich wird der Teich nicht 70cm tief aber 1,2m-1,3 und ich finde das die Tiefe für Koi nicht optimal ist
aber ein Bekannten von mir hatte auch ein Problem mit dem Grundwasser und der hat irgendetwas mit Sand gemacht aber wie das funktioniert hat hab ich nicht verstanden 

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Wenn Fische gehalten werden sollte der Teich aber nicht für einen normalen Winter ausgelegt sein, sondern für einen extremen Winter. 
70 cm sind auch für einen Stör viel zu wenig. Je nach Region sagt man in Deutschland ab ca. 80 cm Tiefe ist frostfrei. das heisst, das darunter noch genug freies Wasser vorhanden sein muss, das genügend Platz und vor allem Sauerstoff für den Besatz vorhanden sind. 
Rein von den Temperaturen her mag der Stör zwar mit weniger Tiefe auskommen, aber der Stör ist auch winters aktiv, hat auch winters einen größeren Platzbedarf und braucht auch winters mehr Sauerstoff. 
Allein von der Quantität mehr ist in mehr freiem Wasser auch mehr freier Sauerstoff. 
Die These für einen Stör reicht weniger Wassertiefe erscheint mir daher eher unlogisch. 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Störamigo (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hi Wuzzel
das mit der Tiefe war nur ein bei Spiel
und weißt du wie ich das mit dem Grundwasser machen kann 
weißt du wie ich das mit dem Grundwasser machen kann ich da schon was auf Seite 2 stehen?

MfG Olaf


----------



## Janski (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hi Olaf,

eine Grube, oder auch mehrere neben dem geplanten Teich ausheben, man sagt etwa 1m tiefer als der geplante Teich, also bei dir etwa 2,5m.
In diese hängst du Schmutzwasserpumpen mit Schwimmer rein und pumpst das Wasser so weit wie möglich von der Grube weg.
Die Pumpen schmeißt du an sobald du auf dein Schichtenwasser triffst. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jan


----------



## Störamigo (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hi Janski
danke für den Beitrag aber weißt du vielleicht auch wie man das Problem auch anders lösen kann
denn ich wollt nicht so viele Löcher haben denn das sieht sonst doof aus

MfG Olaf


----------



## Moonlight (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hoffe auf ein furztrockenes frühjahr,dann ist das schichtenwasser auch tiefer. ist bei mir auch so. ansonsten geht nur das was jan bereits vorgeschlagen hat. loch buddeln und pumpe rein. eine andere alternative gibts nicht. bei großbaustellen läuft es nicht anders . . . nur eben größer.  mandy


----------



## Joerg (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hi Olaf,
ich seh da in deinem Fall bei einer Tiefe von 1,5 m kein Problem. 
Das Grundwasser wird im Winter als "Bodenheizung" dienen und du hast dann eigentlich kein Problem mit deinen Teich. Der wird nie so tief zufrieren wie ein anderer, der in lockerem Boden gebaut wird.

Bei Stören sollte aber eine Heizung nötig sein, da du ja im Winter ständig füttern musst.


----------



## Störamigo (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo 
Leider wird das Grundwasser immer den selben stand haben da es bei mir in der Gegend viele Gräben gibt und die sind teils mit der Elbe also wird das mit dem tief bauen nichts auch wenns trocken ist dann muss ich pumpen
ihr könnt ja mal bei google maps gucken sucht doch mal das "Alte Land"

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Olaf, da müsstest Du doch nen Teich sogar ohne Folie hinbekommen, wenn das Wasser da dauernd so hoch steht dürfte das ja im Teich auch so sein. 
Dürfte zwar schwer werden das klar zu bekommen, aber dafuer hast Du nen echten Naturtümpel. 
Das ist was, was nicht jeder hat. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Störamigo (6. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

ja schon aber die Erde würde abbrechen und es währe nach 5 Jahren nur noch Schlamm

MfG Olaf


----------



## koifan73 (7. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo Störamigo,

habe gerade interessiert die Diskussion über Deine geplante Störhaltung gelesen.
Ich denke mal, Du hast Dich schon reichlich über die Anforderungen an die Störhaltung informiert.

Da ich mich selbst mit der Haltung dieser tollen Tiere nicht auskenne, habe ich erst einmal ein wenig gegoogelt, um mich zu informieren.

Du weisst bestimmt, dass die Haltung in Deinem Teich evtl. schwierig werden könnte.
Ich denke mal, daß dieser einfach nicht tief und auch nicht breit genug ist und das bezieht sich nicht nur auf´s einfrieren im Winter sondern auch auf die Erwärmung des Wassers im Sommer.

__ Störe lieben kaltes und sauerstoffreiches Wasser mit Strömung und viel Schwimmraum. Desweiteren sollte der Teich eine große Fläche haben und mindestens 1,5 Meter tief sein.

Vielleicht solltest Du noch einmal gründlich Deine Voraussetzungen und die Anforderungen abwägen, bevor Störe bei Dir einziehen.

Solltest Du es trotzdem versuchen, dann würde ich nur wenige Tiere einsetzen.:beten

(P.S. - eigentlich wolltes Du ja keine Lehrstunde zur Störhaltung haben, sondern nur wissen, wie viele Störe in Deinen Teich passen. Ich denke mal: Dein Entschluss ist bereits gefallen - Du willst Störe!!! Und zu Deiner eigentlichen Frage: ich würde es vorerst nur mit wenigen Tieren [vieleicht 2 bis 3] versuchen)

Wünsche Dir gutes Gelingen

Micha


----------



## Störamigo (8. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo
ich hab mir nochmal den Garten angeguckt und drüber Nachgedacht ich könnte den Teich max. 35m³ groß machen.
MfG Olaf


----------



## Joerg (8. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo Olaf,
dann fang schon mal gedanklich an zu graben, wenn der Boden aufgetaut ist. 
Ein großes Volumen hat Vorteile, denn die Wasserparameter schwanken nicht so extrem.

__ Störe mögen eher kaltes Sauerstoffreiches Wasser. Wie willst du das insbesondere im Sommer gewährleisten ?
Es könnte sein, dass eine zusätzliche Zufuhr O² nötig ist. Technik dazu ist aber verfügbar.


----------



## Störamigo (8. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hi
selbstverständlich kommt eine Luftpumpe und in der geplanten Flachwasserzone kommt eine Seerose die große Blätter hat aber unten schmal ist damit der Stör noch platz hat und es kommt hoher Bambus und andere Pflanzen drum herrum die spendet Schatten bis auf am mittag
das Bild konnt ich leider nicht einfügen weil ich nicht weiß wie das geht

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Joerg (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo Olaf,
ich will dir deine __ Störe sicher nicht ausreden, sind tolle Fische. 
Mit einer Seerose und ein paar Pflanzen, die etwas Schatten spenden, wirst du aber im Sommer kaum den O² Gehalt einbringen, den die Störe so gerne mögen. 

Man kann Störe auch in einem Teich mit nur 1,5 m Tiefe gut halten. 

Damit sie eine optimale Umgebung haben, solltest du aber zusätzliche Vorkehrungen treffen.

Eine sehr gute Filterung mal vorrausgesetzt, lieben die auch im Sommer kühles Wasser. 
Eine zusätzliche Verschattung mit Sonnensegel sollte eigentlich kein großer Aufwand sein. Das vermindert auch das Algenwachstum. 

Um die angenehme Sauerstoff Konzentration auch in den warmen Monaten zu gewährleisten, ist eine zusätzliche Versorgung damit notwendig. 
Dafür gibt es verschiedene Techniken. z.B. bei Jürgen B. , der auch Störe in seinem Teich hat.  www.teichtech.de

Da Störe im Winter gefüttert werden müssen, ist eine Teichheizung angebracht. Diese kann z.B. durch Grundwasser erfolgen oder eine elektrische Heizung. 
Wichtig ist nur, dass den ganzen Winter hindurch eine Fütterung erfolgt.

Fadenalgen sind zu vermeiden, da sich die Störe darin verfangen und dann verenden, da sie sich nicht daraus befreien können.


----------



## Störamigo (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo Joerg
Ich dachte an einen Patronenfilter mit 120 Patronen und einen Siebfilter und natürlich eine UV-C Lampe
Gruß Olaf


----------



## Störamigo (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo
Zum Tehma Stör hat jemand aus diesem Forum wie das mit der künstlichen Vermehrung von __ Sterlet und Sibirischen Stör ist so im Internet findet man so gut wie garnichts?

MfG Olaf


----------



## canis (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

__ Störe zu vermehren ist extrem anspruchsvoll für den normalen Teichbesitzer beinahe ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Wenn du es dennoch ernsthaft versuchen möchtest, führt eigentlich kein Weg an folgendem Buch vorbei: 

http://www.amazon.de/STÖRE-Acipenseriformes-Aquakultur-Martin-Hochleithner/dp/3950096825


----------



## Störamigo (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo.
Danke für den Link aber weißtv du David ob es einen hier im Forum gibt die das schonmal gemacht haben
aber ich mein das funktioniert mit Hormonspritzen.
Ich wollte denn mal so ne kleine Hobbyzucht betreiben denn wir haben einen Teich den gibt es noch von früher dadrin wurden mal Forellen gezüchtet und er wird von einer Quelle gespeißt und wird nie wärmer als 20 Grad.
Da wäre genügend Platz sogar für Weißenstör
MfG Olaf


----------



## canis (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Meines Wissens hat hier im Forum nur Thomas aka. stu_fishing praktische Erfahrung in der Zucht von Stören. Wenn er sich hier nicht meldet, kannst du ihm ja eine Nachricht schreiben.


----------



## Störamigo (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Ich hab mal geguckt und ich hab ihn nicht gefunden


----------



## Christine (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hier in der Rubrik "Fische" ist gleich der oberste angepinnte Beitrag von Thomas: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/32474

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/member.php?u=725


----------



## Störamigo (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo,
wir wollten nach hinten hin noch etwas an Grunstück kaufen un da hab ich die Frage ob ich dort __ Störe züchten kann?
Ich hatte mir das so überlegt das es zwei Teich sind und eine art Schuppen im Schuppen soll die Technick und die Becken für die Jungfische stehen ich wollte entweder Sterlets oder weiße Störe züchten.
Und hat jemand ne arnung welche Hormone man für den Weißen Stör braucht und wo man das kaufen kann.
Brauch man überhaupt eine erlaubnis fürs züchten von Fischen?

MfG Olaf


----------



## Störamigo (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Und was ich vergessen hab ich möchte so um die 10-20  Elterntiere haben.


----------



## Moonlight (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

So weit wie ich weiß brauch man für das Züchten keine Erlaubnis. Nur solltest Du die dann verkaufen, und bei Zucht kann man ja fast von Gewerbe ausgehen, mußt Du das anmelden. Wegen der Steuer glaube ich.
Aber da solltest Du Dich mal mit anderen Züchtern unterhalten wie Die das handhaben.

Zu dem Rest kann ich nix sagen.

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Olaf,
mal ganz im Ernst, du solltest dich erst mal um das Wohlergehen der Elterntiere kümmern.
Um ganz ohne Erfahrung mal so Hormonpräparate zu verabreichen, sollte man vorher einen Spezialisten befragen.
Auch die Aufzucht von Jungfischen bedeutet einen großen Aufwand. Den sollte man vorher bedenken.

Ich hatte mir auch mal Koibrut von einem Händler zugelegt. Wenn ich vorher geahnt hätte, was das an Aufwand bedeutet, hätte ich es möglicherweise gelassen. 
Trotz der vielen Aufwände, war es aber ein tolles Erlebnis. Die richtige Futterbeschaffung ist nicht ohne.


----------



## stu_fishing (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*



Störamigo schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir das so überlegt das es zwei Teich sind und eine art Schuppen im Schuppen soll die Technick und die Becken für die Jungfische stehen ich wollte entweder Sterlets oder weiße __ Störe züchten.



Will ich auch..und am liebsten noch die anderen Donaustörarten. Wie ich dir aber schon per PN erklärt habe ist das sehr schwierig und aufwändig (und teuer!). Also so nebenbei im Gartenteich nicht zu realisieren. 



Störamigo schrieb:


> Und hat jemand ne arnung welche Hormone man für den Weißen Stör braucht und wo man das kaufen kann.
> Brauch man überhaupt eine erlaubnis fürs züchten von Fischen?



Die Hormone werden aus getrockneten Hypophysen (Gehirnanhangdrüse) gewonnen. Wir haben unsere von einer großen Karpfenteichwirtschaft in Ungarn. An und für sich werden Störhypophysen benutzt, Karpfenhypophysen funktionieren aber genauso.


Klein anfangen lautet die Devise. Erstmal einige Jungtiere aufziehen,Erfahrungen sammeln...vor allem da du erst einmal einen! Stör im Teich hattest.


mfg Thomas


----------



## Joerg (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*



stu_fishing schrieb:


> Also so nebenbei im Gartenteich nicht zu realisieren.


Thomas,
ich denke auch, dass der Aufwand meist unterschätzt wird.
Habe ja meine Erfahrungen mit Koi schon machen dürfen.


----------



## Störamigo (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo Thomas.
Könntest du mir einen Link schicken von der Firma wo du deine Hormone herbekommst.
MfG Olaf


----------



## stu_fishing (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Was hast du dann vor? Bevor du das Zeug auf gut Glück irgenwelchen Fischen reinjagst wärs sinnvoller du verabreichst dir das selbst, wird ein ähnliches Resultat rauskommen (nämlich gar keins).

Mal davon abgesehen, dass die Hypophysen etwas zubereitet werden müssen bevor man sie verabreicht werden sie ja nur benutzt um die Endreife herbeizuführen. Die Tiere müssen also schon sehr weit ausgebildete Geschlechtsprodukte haben und nach Geschlecht unterschieden worden sein.

Bzgl. der Bezugsquelle: Manches darf ein Betriebsgeheimnis bleiben ;-)


----------



## Störamigo (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Könntest du mir denn einmal den kompleten Verlauf der Züchtung verraten?
Das mit den Hormonen war doch so das man sie in den Rücken spritzt?
Und wieviel mg/ml braucht man nochmal gleich pro kg Körpergewicht,
habs vergessen?
Gruß Olaf


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*



Störamigo schrieb:


> Brauch man überhaupt eine erlaubnis fürs züchten von Fischen?
> 
> MfG Olaf



Hi Olaf,

normlerweise nicht, 

aber __ Störe unterliegen, als eine von wenigen Fischen, dem Washingtoner Artenschutzabkommen, 

Da gibt es im Normalfall bei der Haltung solcher Tiere/Pflanzen verschiedene Dinge die zu beachten sind (z.B Anmeldung der Tiere bei Behörden, Buchführungspflichten ect)

Thomas kann sicher eher was dazu sagen wie es bei den Stören aussieht

MfG Frank


----------



## Joerg (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hi Olaf,

zum halten von Fischen, insbesondere beim züchten, sind die minimalen Anforderungen aus dem Tierschutzgesetz einzuhalten. Wie Frank schon schrieb, stehen __ Störe unter besonderem Schutz. Sterlet
Diese sehe ich aus persönlicher Sicht aktuell bei den, nicht einfach zu haltenden Stören, bei dir noch nicht als gegeben an.

Sie legen mehr als 10.000 Eier ab und das ohne vorherige Hormonbehandlung.
Wenn davon nur 1% überlebt, hast du ein akutes Problem. Dazu möchten wir eigentlich nicht noch extra anstiften.


----------



## Störamigo (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Achso,
danke Joerg
schuldige diese Frage


----------



## Christine (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo Olaf,

was sagen eigentlich Deine Eltern zu Deinen Plänen? Dein Projekt kann man ja wohl kaum vom Taschengeld finanzieren...


----------



## Störamigo (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Wiso meine Eltern?
Die unterstützen mich natürlich und ich hab mir auch so manches einfallen lassen damit die Kosten so gering wie möglich bleiben vielleicht wäre es auch für euch interesant das ich erst 14 Jahre alt bin.

MfG Olaf


----------



## Christine (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Lieber Olaf,

eine Störzucht kostet einiges - oder was meinst Du, warum es wenige Hobbyzüchter gibt und andere exra ne Firma dafür gründen? Wir reden hier schließlich nicht über Goldfische.
Nichts gegen Träume, jeder sollte welche haben. 
Vielleicht solltest Du erstmal aufschreiben, was Du alles brauchst, was das kostet und dann Deine Eltern fragen, ob sie Dich dabei immer noch unterstützen.


----------



## Janski (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hi Olaf,

ohne deine Träume zerstören zu wollen 
Aber die Störzucht haben bis jetzt nur echte Experten geschafft und die, die es geschafft haben geizen mit den Informationen soweit sie können.
D.h. probier dich erstmal an der Haltung dieser faszinierenden Tiere bevor du gleich an die Zucht selbiger denkst 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jan


----------



## Störamigo (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo
Das es immer richtige Experten sind bezweifel ich, weil die haben es sich ja auch von anderen abgeguck.
Aber ich weiß nicht wie ich an die Informationen kommen soll und wo die Züchter die Brutanlagen her haben und wie das schaffen die Becken mit einer gleichmäßigen Temperatur zu halten. Die außen Anlagen haben ja auch immer kühles Wasser aber die werden nicht beschattet.
Könnt ihr mir verraten wo ich dies alles herausfinden kann.
Ich kann ja schlecht einen Züchter fragen ja wie machst du das ich will es auch machen.
Das wird nicht funktionieren.
Könnt ihr mir helfen.

MfG Olaf


----------



## Frankia (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo Olaf,

ich kann mich den vorgenannen Bedenken der User nur anschliessen........kostspielige Sache, u. u. u....
......oder bist du der Meinung, dass du mit der Störhaltung das große Geld (Taschengeld) verdienen kannst mit Kaviarverkauf, etc...........

Was denkst du, warum Forellenzüchter i.d.R. ihren Besatz nicht selbst züchten, sondern ihn aus einen Brutanlage kaufen..................?

Bis aus Fischeiern Brut geschlüpft ist und diese dann in einen Teich umgesetzt werden kann, sind viele Arbeitsgänge und natürlich aus finanzielle Investitionen nötig............
Es wurde so mancher Traum schom zum Albtraum.............denk mal darüber nach........


----------



## Störamigo (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Ich will ja keine riesen Farm ich will nur ein paar Exenplare.
Ich brauche keine 500Becken und 30kw in der Stunde.
Ich will es im kleinen Format und auch keine 10 Störarten.
MfG Olaf


----------



## Joerg (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo Olaf,

die meisten haben jahrelang "kostspielige" Erfahrungen gesammelt, bis sie es konnten.
Eine erfolgreiche Zucht ist sehr aufwändig und nur mit großem Aufwand zu betreiben.

Keiner wird dir die dazu notwendigen Sachen verkaufen. Mühsam selbst erworbenes Wissen schon gar nicht.

Du hast nicht mal einen Teich zur Haltung von Stören und willst dann gleich mit der Zucht anfangen? 
Sammle doch erst mal *eigene Erfahrungen *, bevor du dich an was anderes wagst.


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Ich kann Dir da nen guten Tipp geben , wenn Dich das Thema so interessiert, such Dir doch einen Ausbildungsplatz zum Teichwirt. Danach bist Du dann so gut wie Experte  

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Störamigo (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo
Aber die Züchter haben ja nicht alle geforscht sondern die haben ja die Informationen auch irgendwo her und die kaufen die Aufzuchtbehälter ja auch und so manches hab ich schon gefunden aber wo ich die anderen Sachen finde weiß ich nicht. Denn ich hab schon fast alles bisauf die nötigen Hormone und den Besatz kauf ich bei Fischgut Primus die haben eine gute auswahl und haben alles nötige für mich.
Bisauf wann man die Hormone spritzen muss und woher ich weiß das ich abstreifen kann weiß ich noch nicht.
MfG Olaf


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hi Olaf,

wie alt, bzw. teuer sollen den die 10-15 __ Sterlet sein wenn Du sie in den Teich setzten willst?. Die in "preiswerter" Größe, wie sie im Handel zu finden sind, brauchen sicherlich noch ihre 5-6 Jahre (die Weibchen bei den Stören werden erst ziemlich spät laichreif, so mit 7-9 Jahren) bis sie geschlechtsreif werden und Eier ansetzen können.

Schnell mal ein paar __ Störe einsetzen und in nächsten Jahr schon "Kleine machen" ist bei diesen Fischen nicht drin.

MfG Frank


----------



## Joerg (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Lass dir doch mal ein Angebot von Fischgut Primus für eine Stör Aufzuchtanlage machen.
Dann mach mal einen Plan, wie diese Anlage sich in euren Garten integrieren lässt.

Die bieten auch spezielle Kurse für Fischzucht an. Dort wird sicher das notwendige Wissen vermittelt. Schulungen 

Von dieser Seite, da sie es wissen sollten: "Gerade bei schwierig zu vermehrenden Fischarten ist eine fundierte Schulung der Garant für eine funktionierende Aquakultur."


----------



## Störamigo (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo
Wuzzel ich hab ein Praktikum bei einem Zuchtbetrieb.
Hallo __ Knoblauchkröte da bin ich mir nicht sicher denn soweit ich weiß ist der __ Sterlet der schnellst reifende unter den Stören und wenn man sie im alter von 4 Jahren kauft dauert es nicht lang.
MfG Olaf


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hi Olaf,

ja schon (die Männchen werden schon mit ca.4 Jahren geschlechtsreif), aber die müssen trotzdem ja erst mal einige Zeit als Gruppe in einem schon für einen __ Sterlet zu kleinen Teich (nur 35qm2) über die Runden kommen und Laich ansetzen, was wie schon geschrieben wurde bei vielen anspruchsvollen Fischen nicht leicht ist, wenn der Lebensraum net ganz ihren Ansprüchen entspricht. (Aquarianer können ein Lied davon singen wenn es um die Vermehrung bestimmter Fische geht - z.B beim roten Neon)

Hat der Teich, wenn fertig gebuddelt, eigentlich einen dauerhaften Wasserdurchlauf oder willst Du regelmäßige große Wasserwechsel machen um die Wasserwerte im brauchbaren Bereich zu halten? Eine Filteranlage allein schafft ja auch nicht alles weg, vor allem das anfallende Endprodukt Nitrat muß ja auch mal aus dem Wasser raus, da es in höheren Dosen wachstumshemmend wirkt

MfG Frank


----------



## Störamigo (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo __ Knoblauchkröte

Ich werde zwei Pumpen benutzen die immer an sind und das Wasser in den Filter bringen und der Filter wird ein viertel des Teichvolums haben und ich hab schon alles geplant bisauf bei der gestaltung von Brutanlage.
Ich werde 2-4 Bodenablöufe benutzen damit der Dreck auch mit kommt.
MfG Olaf


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hi,

ohne einen dauerhaften Wasserdurchfluß (wie in nem Forellenteich) wirst Du ohne regelmäßige Wasserwechsel die Wasserquälität für Fische aus sauberen Fließgewässern nicht halten können., __ Sterlet sind schließlich keine "Wasserschweine" wie Koi, selbst die brauchen immer mal einen Wasseraustausch auch im gut gefilterten Teich

MfG Frank


----------



## stu_fishing (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hi, 
Olaf, ich bin ehrlich gesagt etwas überfragt wie man dir noch antworten soll. Alle Bedenken unsererseits werden von dir hartnäckig beiseite geschoben.

Gesetzt den Fall ich habe alle Gerätschaften, einen guten geschlechtreifen Laichfischstamm *in adequaten Teichen*, *Frischwasserzufuhr *etc. bleiben immer noch die Hürden, die ich dir bereits per PN geschickt habe:

Problem 1:
Die Geschlechter sind in den meisten Fällen nur chirurgisch (-> nur vom Tierarzt oder mit Sondergenehmigung durchzuführen, ich kenn aber die gesetzliche Situation in DE nicht. Wenn chirurgisch, dann mit Betäubung, was für so wertvolle Laichfische wie __ Störe ebenfalls mit Risiken verbunden ist) oder per Ultraschall zu unterscheiden.

Problem 2: Der Reifegrad der Eier ist ebenfalls nur chirurgisch oder mit viel Erfahrung zu bestimmen.

Problem 3: Die Verfügbarkeit von Hypophysenhormonen. Wir benutzen sie bei Äschen und Huchen, sind aber schwer zu bekommen und teuer.

Problem 4: Die Eier können (wenn nicht chirurgisch entnommen) nur in Schüben über 1-2 Tage abgestreift werden da nicht alle gleichzeitig reif werden. Anschließend muss jede Charge einzeln befruchtet und entklebt werden.


Wenn die Kleinen geschlüpft sind gehts dann richtig mit der Arbeit los. Der nächste große Schritt, die Jungfische an Trockenfutter zu gewöhnen, ist bei vielen Arten auch sehr schwierig und oft mit vielen Ausfällen verbunden.


MFG Thomas


----------



## Störamigo (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo
Wenn ihr Alle das für das Beste hält dann werde ich den Gedanken und die Skizzen streichen.
Es wäre ja zu schön gewesen 

MfG Olaf


----------



## Joerg (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Olaf,
fang doch erst mal mit ein paar an, die du dann Handzahm machst. 
Denen willst du dann vielleicht auch gar nicht mehr Hormone in den Rücken spritzen. 

Sammle ein paar Erfahrungen mit ihnen und möglicherweise wirst du sehr bald schon ohne Zuchtanlage Papa.
Wenn es ihnen bei dir gefällt, werden die von ganz alleine Nachkommen haben wollen.


----------



## Störamigo (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo Joerg.
Nach meinem wissen vermehren sich Stör nicht im Teich!
Ich werd mal bei Fischgut Primus nachfragen die geben sogar Siminare und die bauen sogar die Anlagen.
Ich das mal probieren und wenn es klappt werde ich es sofort hir hinein stellen.
MfG Olaf


----------



## Moonlight (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Mensch Olaf,

Du bist noch so jung ... sammel Erfahrungen und lerne die Tiere in- und auswedig kennen ... und wenn Du das in 10Jahren immer noch willst, dann tu es dann.
Jetzt im Moment wäre es echt besser das Vorhaben auf Eis zu legen.

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo Olaf,
wenn die Umgebungsbedingungen entsprechend gut sind, vermehren die sich auch auf "natürliche" Weise im Teich.
Ich fände es viel schöner, wenn du dich mit diesen Bedingungen beschäftigst, diese herstellt und uns dann berichtest, dass du es geschafft hast. 

Ich könnte mir nicht vorstellen meinen Koi eine Hormonspritze in den Rücken zu jagen, nur damit sie dann mehr Eier produzieren. 
Sie vermehren sich bei mir auch normal, auch wenn dann nur wenige durchkommen.
Diese wenigen liebe ich um so mehr, weil sie ja von meinen Lieblingen kommen.


----------



## Störamigo (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo
Das ist das das sich Stör im Teich normal nicht vermehren da sie normalerweise ein Laichwanderung durchführen und sie leben sonst im Meer.
Ich kenne niemanden der das geschaft hat bisauf die Leute die sie vorm Laichen aus den Flüssen entnommen haben.
MfG Olaf


----------



## Joerg (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Es gibt auch Arten, die praktisch nur im Süßwasser leben. Beispielsweise den Sterlet
Dieser hat sich auch schon in einigen Baggerseen in Mitteleuropa angesiedelt.

Diese kleinere Störart ist sicher auch besser für einen Teich geeignet.

Nun fang mal an zu buddeln. 
Die werden wohl noch 1 oder 2 Jahre brauchen, bis sie soweit sind.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hi Jörg,

es stimmt zwar das der __ Sterlet eine fast reine Süßwasserform ist, aber der hat trotzdem Laichbedingungen die in Teichen im normalfall nicht zu finden sind. Er ist ein Kieslaicher im Fließgewässer und auch ein Wanderfisch (ähnlich __ Nase, Bachforelle, Saiblinge, __ Äsche, Huchen, __ Quappe, __ Barbe, __ weißer Amur). Die "wilden" Sterletbestände ,in Deutschland nur im Donauraum anzutreffen, wandern zum laichen flußaufwärts in die kleineren Bergflüsse. (z.B. Iller, Lech, Isar). Exemplare in mitteleuropäischen Baggerseen sind da immer durch das einschleppen von nackten Affen hingekommen und nicht über natürliche Vermehrung in den Seen

MfG Frank


----------



## Störamigo (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo
Der __ Sterlet lebtin der __ Brassen und Brackwasserrigion und zum laichen schwimmt er bis in die Gebirgsbäche wo er auf Kies ablaicht.Leider kann man dies nicht im Teich darstellen.Denn wenn es im teich klappen würde dann hätten es die Züchter auch so gemacht, denn dies würde sher viel Geld sparen.
Aber wenn ich welche züchten werde dann schenk ich die Nachzucht dem Angelverein zur wieder einbürgerung des Störs.

MfG Olaf


----------



## Christine (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*



Störamigo schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wenn ihr Alle das für das Beste hält dann werde ich den Gedanken und die Skizzen streichen.
> Es wäre ja zu schön gewesen
> 
> MfG Olaf



Hallo Olaf,

das ist das vernünftigste, was ich in diesem Thread gelesen habe. Du ersparst Dir und den Fischen eine Menge Kummer und Leid. 

Aber den Plan mit dem Praktikum in einer Fischzucht solltest auf jeden Fall verwirklichen. 
Da bist Du meiner Meinung nach auf dem richtigen Weg. 
Eventuell sogar mit einer Ausbildung zum Teichwirt. Warum nicht das Hobby zum Beruf machen.


----------



## Störamigo (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo
Ich hab dar schon ein Praktikum als Fischwirt.


----------



## Störamigo (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo
Woher ich die passenden Informationen bekommen werde seht ihr hier
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Und ich muss nochmal gucken wie das mit den Stomkosten ist wenn diese viel zu hoch sind dann werd ich den Gedanken erst wieder in ein paar Jahren aufgreifen.
MfG Olaf


----------



## Joerg (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*



Joerg schrieb:


> Die bieten auch spezielle Kurse für Fischzucht an. Dort wird sicher das notwendige Wissen vermittelt. Schulungen



Olaf,
ein Praktikum, bei dem man mal gut reinschnuppern kann, lässt sich nicht unbedingt mit langjährigen Erfahrungen vergleichen.
Es ist toll, dass dabei der Wunsch bei dir geweckt wurde in dieser Richtung aktiv zu werden.
Eine Erfolgreiche Aufzucht von diesen Fischen erfordert neben Erfahrung auch eine imense Menge an Technik.

Ich habe letzten Winter meine Erfahrungen mit der Aufzucht von "nur" *Koi*  machen dürfen.
Die sind noch etwas einfacher zu handhaben wie __ Störe. 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich diesen Aufwand noch mal machen werde aber es war eine tolle Erfahrung.


----------



## Christine (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo,

ein Praktikum als Fischwirt ist aber ein guter Anfang - dem dann ja ohne weiteres eine Berufsausbildung folgen kann. Und dann ist Olaf doch auf dem richtigen Weg.


----------



## Störamigo (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo 
danke
MfG Olaf


----------



## Martin F (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Beurteilung*

Hallo,
Ich habe eine Frage gleichen sich __ Störe an den Teich an.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hi Martin,

nee, das macht kein Fisch freiwillig. Bleiben die Tiere deutlich unter ihrer Durchschnittsgröße zurück spricht man von Verbuttung. Das ist sozusagen ein "biologisches Notprogramm" der Natur um wenigstens ein paar Exemplare lange genug am Leben zu erhalten damit die dann bei sich eventuell wieder bessernden Bedingungen einen neuen Bestand bilden können

Ausgelöst wird die Verbuttung im Teich hauptsächlich von Platzmangel und zu großen Fischbeständen woraus dann Futtermangel, Wasserbelastungen (hohe Nitratwerte) entstehen. 
Füttert man die Fische, hat genug Platz, hält die Bestände klein und macht auch im Teich gelegentliche Wasserwechsel erreichen Teichfische auch ihre normale Größen (z.B Goldfische 30-40cm, Orfen 40-50cm, Koi 60-80cm - Ein schwimmfauler Fisch, wie der __ Hecht kann dann sogar in einem 2m Teich 1m lang werden

MfG Frank


----------



## Kröte (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Woran liegt es, dass der Stör keinen "Winterschlaf" hält und auch in den Wintermonaten gefüttert werden muss?


----------



## Doc (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Machen`se halt nicht


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Die kommen halt ursprünglich aus sehr kalten Regionen und haben sich entsprechend angepasst. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Zander35 (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo,

auch wenn sie keinen "richtigen" Winterschlaf halten, würde ich sie unter 4°C nicht mehr füttern.
Auch in der Literarur steht, dass dann die Verdauung nicht mehr so hinhaut, und die Fütterung dann unterbleiben sollte.
Ich machs schon ein paar Jahre nicht, und habe damit keine schlechten Erfahrung gemacht.
Wäre bei mir aber ohnehin nicht möglich, wenn der Teich zugefroren ist. 
Muss aber jeder selber wissen.


----------



## Joerg (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Martin,
dein Teich ist 4m tief und es gibt genügend natürliche Nahrung und Wasser zum schwimmen.
Eine Haltung im Gartenteich ist schon wegen der Größe nicht zu empfehlen.


----------

